# Gibt es hier auch Sigmatek User?



## darkside40 (7 Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit,
da ich bei uns im Betrieb vorwiegen mit Sigmatek Steuerungen wollte ich doch mal Fragen ob hier irgendwelche User gibt die auch mit dem Sigmatek Equipment arbeiten.

Die Suchfunktion war dabei nicht sehr ermutigend, aber vielleicht findet man so ja noch andere Leute die mit der selben Hardware bzw. den gleichen Tools arbeiten und mit denen man sich austauschen kann.


----------



## winnman (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo darkside40,

nutzen bei uns kein Sigmatek, da die Firma aber bei uns in der Nachbarschaft ist (30km) wollte ich schon lange mal Infos von Benutzern bekommen.

Also Leute meldet euch, ev wenn sich genug melden einen eigenen Bereich dafür eröffnen.

Winnman


----------



## MRSC (8 Februar 2011)

Ja, hier gibt es Sigmatek User.

Wir setzen Steuerungen von Sigmatek seit 2004 ein, ich persönlich habe davor Erfahrungen mit B&R, Siemens und Beckhoff gemacht. Stehe für Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mfg

MRSC


----------



## darkside40 (8 Februar 2011)

Wunderbar das man hier Gleichgesinnte findet, für nen eigenen Bereich wird es wohl nicht reichen, aber das ist auch egal.

Wir setzen Sigmatek Steuerungen seit 2009 ein. In meinem Studium setzten wie Siemens Steuerungen ein, das ging auch ich fand die Programmierung jedoch umständlich.

Dann entdeckten ich und ein Arbeitskollege auf der SPS/IPC/Drives 2009 die Firma Sigmatek. Die Leute auf dem Stand waren nett und kompetent  und die Produkte waren auch überzeugend (werden ja auch von Krauss Maffei etc. eingesetzt).

Zurück in der Firma fragt ich meinen Chef ob ich für ein kleines Projekt mal eine Sigmatek Steuerung anschaffen könnte.
Gesagt getan, die Steuerung tut was Sie soll, der Support ist gut (hatten einen Sigmatek Programmierer zur Einwesung da).

Ausserdem bietet Sigmatek auch ständig Einführungskurse in Ihre Software an.

Ich war von der Firma sehr positiv überrascht, vorallem da der Kontakt viel persönlicher ist als zu einer solch großen Firma wie Siemens wo man sich doch eher wie eine anonyme Nummer vorkommt.


----------



## PLCUser (8 April 2011)

Ja wir setzten in unserem Betrieb seit 2000 auch Sigmatek Steuerungen ein.
Falls du mal Hilfe brauchst kein Problem.


----------



## PLCUser (8 April 2011)

Kenn da noch ein paar Leute, vielleicht wär das doch was für einen eigenen Bereich.


----------



## darkside40 (11 April 2011)

Jo ich hätte da auch schon 2 Fragen:

1. Gibt es unter Lasal eigentlich eine "komfortable" Lösung um Verzögerungen in den Code einzubauen, z.B. um die Trägheit einer Pumpe auszugleichen? Ich meine hier so etwas ähnliches wie einen Sleep Befehl in anderen Programmiersprachen. Denn die Lösung mit der globalen Variable der Prozessorzeit treibt mich regelmäßig in den Wahnsinn.

2. Gibt es vielleicht unter Lasal eine einfache Möglichkeit eine Zahl vom Datentyp Real auf eine bestimmte Anzahl von Nachkommastellen zu runden?

Ein eigener Bereich wär zwar schön aber ich glaube dafür haben wir noch nicht genug User zusammen


----------



## PLCUser (11 April 2011)

Für sehr kurze Verzögerugen gibt es eine Aufruf OS_readmicrosec (oder so) , ansonsten solltest zu dich kooperativ im einem Realtimesystem verhalten.
Ich persönlich mach sowas mit Schrittketten, dann ist es portierbar und es führt immer zum gleichen Ergebnis. Ich persönlich komme aber eher aus der Reglerprogrammierung.
Mit dem Sleepbefehl unter Windows hab ich so meine schlechten Erfahrungen. Kann sein, kann aber auch nicht sein.

zu 2. hab ich auch nichts gefunden, aber bei der Anzeige kann ich ja angeben mit wieviel Nachkommastellen oder ?


----------



## darkside40 (11 April 2011)

Stimmt in der Visu ist das sehr einfach möglich.
Da gebe ich an wie viele nachkommastellen die Zahl haben soll und gut ist.

Leider habe ich in Structured Text noch keine so einfache Lösung (bzw. gar keine Lösung) dafür gefunden.


----------



## PLCUser (12 April 2011)

Hätte auch schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden. 
Was willst du damit machen, vielleicht gibt es eine andere Lösung.
Ist doch eigentlich egal was in einer REAL drin steht und wieviel Nachkomma das hat oder ?


----------



## darkside40 (12 April 2011)

Im Endeffekt ist es bei mir ein einfacher Soll- / Istwert vergleich.

Der Istwert liegt halt als Real Zahl mit einer Nachkommastelle vor.
Der Sollwert wird dynamisch berechnet und hat in den meisten fällen dann wesentlich mehr Nachkommastellen.

Die Sache ist ganz einfach das wenn der Unterschied zwischen Soll- und Istwert 0 beträgt eine Aktion ausgeführt werden soll.

Zur Zeit mache ich das halt mit einem Schwellenwert, so das wenn z.B. die Abweichung kleiner als 0,05 ist diese als 0 angenommen wird.

Eleganter und einfacher wer es allerdings wenn ich einfach in der Lage wäre meinen Sollwert auf die gleiche Anzahl von Nachkommastellen zu runden wie meinen Istwert.


----------



## bits'bytes (12 April 2011)

darkside40 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist es bei mir ein einfacher Soll- / Istwert vergleich.
> 
> Der Istwert liegt halt als Real Zahl mit einer Nachkommastelle vor.
> Der Sollwert wird dynamisch berechnet und hat in den meisten fällen dann wesentlich mehr Nachkommastellen.
> ...



Hallo,
diese Lösung scheint nicht schlecht zu sein (Ressourcen-schonend)

Grundsätzlich könntest du eine Real Variable mit z.B. 1000 (für 3 NK) multiplizieren.
Dann Ganzzahl (oder Integer) daraus machen, dann wieder mit 1000 dividieren.

Vielleicht kannst du das bei der SW-Berechnung von vornherein schon berücksichtigen ?

Besonders die Div ist eben Ressourcen-verbrauchend....

bg
bb


----------



## darkside40 (12 April 2011)

bits'bytes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> diese Lösung scheint nicht schlecht zu sein (Ressourcen-schonend)
> 
> Grundsätzlich könntest du eine Real Variable mit z.B. 1000 (für 3 NK) multiplizieren.
> ...



Die Idee gefällt mir, muss ich mal schauen wie ich das umsetzen kann.

Ich habe gerade übrigens auch mal dem Programmierer von Sigmatek ne Mail geschickt ob es da ne integrierte Lösung gibt, mal schauen was er dazu sagt.

Ich meine in Java, Python etc. gibt es ja meistens auch eine round funktion.


----------



## PLCUser (13 April 2011)

Den Vorschlag von bits'bytes schon mal probiert und auch die "C" Welt sagt das gleiche:

x:= (TO_REAL(TO_DINT(x*1000)))/1000.0; // so müsste das in Lasal aussehen;

braucht halt Rechenleistung ist aber elegannt und man könnte es in eine Klasse verpacken die Runden heißt.
Deine Variante ist Leistungsschonend :-D


----------



## bits'bytes (13 April 2011)

PLCUser schrieb:


> ....
> braucht halt Rechenleistung ist aber elegannt und man könnte es in eine Klasse verpacken die Runden heißt.....



zum Runden: wenn du zur Integer Zahl 5 addierst, dafür den Faktor um 10 höher (also 10000 statt 1000) hast du auch ein echtes Runden mit dabei...


bg
bb


----------



## darkside40 (5 Mai 2011)

Sagt mal hat von euch schon mal jemand die Funktion Create Bootdisk in Lasal 2 benutzt.

Wollte gerade mal aus Spass solch einen Boot USB Stick erstellen um ein neues Project auf meine SPS zu flashen.
Das erstellen hat auch gut geklappt, die SPS hat das Lasal Class Project auch Probloemlos kopiert.
Beim kopieren der Visu bekam ich dann aber immer den Fehler das die Datei ipc.ini nicht kopiert werden konnte da Sie auf dem Stick nicht vorhanden ist.
Und sie ist auch wirklich nicht da wor sie sein soll, es existiert nur schon eine alte auf der SPS von einem vorherigen Projekt.

Kennt jemand das Problem? Ich kann die ipc.ini nämlich auch nirgendwo im Projektordner finden so das ich Sie einfach kopieren könnte.


----------



## MrMartini83 (24 Mai 2011)

darkside40 schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat von euch schon mal jemand die Funktion Create Bootdisk in Lasal 2 benutzt.
> 
> Wollte gerade mal aus Spass solch einen Boot USB Stick erstellen um ein neues Project auf meine SPS zu flashen.
> Das erstellen hat auch gut geklappt, die SPS hat das Lasal Class Project auch Probloemlos kopiert.
> ...




Die Datei ipc.ini liegt im VISU Verzeichnis und muss nach C:\ kopiert werden. Das macht das Rexx Script aber eigentlich von alleine nach dem er den Rest kopiert hat. Du hast aber schon das RUNTIME Verzeichnis deines Visu Projektes ausgewählt, und vorher auch brav in LSE kompiliert? Ist in deinem lokalen MPC Verzeichnis auf der Steuerung etwas drinnen?


----------



## Christian24 (21 August 2013)

Hallo Sigmatek User,

ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es wirklich doch noch ein Forum für Lasal Class gibt, benutze Lasal Class schon seit über einem Jahr.
Freut mich wirklich.
Da hät ich doch auch gleich eine Frage, ich suche immer noch vergeblich nach einem TON oder TOF Baustein den man in einer Klasse benutzen kann.
Im Moment mach benutze ich immer einen Timemark und den ops.tAbsolute.

Wäre super wenn einer eine Idee hätte.


----------



## MrMartini83 (21 August 2013)

Für so etwas gibts die Timer_on bzw. Timer_Off Klasse in der Tools Library (Ordner TimeAndDate). Wäre mein Vorschlag, falls dir das mit Ops.tabsolute nicht zusagt.

MFG Martin


----------



## Christian24 (21 August 2013)

Vielen Dank Martin für die Info. 
Benutze innerhalb einer Klasse gerne den Ops.tabsolute aber manchmal wär es schon mit der fertigen Klasse einfacher gewesen.

Schön das es doch so ein Forum auch für Lasal Class2 Anwender gibt.

Danke noch mal, werde mich sich wieder melden.

Gruss Christian


----------



## Codinator (12 Januar 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich wollte das Thema mal wieder nach oben bringen. Gibt es derzeit aktive Sigmateksteuerungsuser?
Wir  nutzen seit ca. 15 Jahren Steuerungen der Fa. Sigmatek. Angefangen bei  PG-50 über C-IPCs bishin zu den Einbauterminals der Serien 0811, 0851,  0855. Dias-, C-Dias- und zuletzt S-Dias- Module fanden bislag  Verwendung. Wir kämpfen allerdings derzeit mit einem Problem, das ich  hier kurz schildern möchte:
Bei einem bestimmten Anlagentyp tritt  nach ca. 3 Monaten häufig der Fehler auf, daß die Steuerung in einen  Zustand der Unbedienbarkeit verfällt. Das System reagiert dann  beispielsweise mit einer Verzögerung von teilweise bis zu mehreren  Stunden auf Toucheingaben. Die Anlage ist zwar nicht abgestürzt, wirkt  aber zunächst so. Die integrierte Sicherheitssteuerung läuft tadlellos  weiter. Der Lieferant sucht bereits ebenfalls seit Monaten nach einer  Lösung - bislang leider auch vergeblich. Murphy schlägt in der Form zu,  daß bei einem baugleichen Testsystem in unserem Hause dieser Fehler  bislang noch nie aufgetreten ist. Nur bei unseren Kunden!
Vielleicht gibt es ja hier ähnliche Leidensgenossen, die mit derartig gestalteten Problemen zu kämpfen haben.

Beste Grüße,
Codinator


----------



## Gordrin (13 Januar 2016)

Ist nur die Visualisierung unbedienbar, oder gibt es auch beim Online gehen auf die Steuerung Probleme (kein Online gehen möglich, o.ä). Wenn man Online kommt wäre es sehr interressant zu sehen wie die Tasklaufzeiten aussehen, insbesondere von der Visukopplungsklasse (_LSL...). Geben die Steuerungen vielleicht hinweise in den Logfiles (OS_Logfile, bzw. SysLog / Userlog). Hoffe ich kann mit weiteren Infos zur behebung beitragen.

Gruß Gordrin


----------



## Codinator (13 Januar 2016)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Rückmeldung!
Anfangs gab es eine Fehlermeldung beim Onlinegehen (connect to ... failed). Irgendwann hatte es aber dann doch funktioniert. Im Outputfenster kam aber dann recht häufig folgende Fehlermeldung: Error outputdebuggertrace tracemessage Module=Mem.st: error in processoneasyncfileobject:OS_FILE_SEEK_AV1 failed. Desweiteren findet man unten rechts im lasal die Meldung "ldr out of near". Die Prozessorauslastung lag auch bei 100 %. in den syslogfiles sind keinerlei Einträge zu finden. Erst der Neustart der Anlage taucht im event00.log wieder auf.

gruß,
codinator


----------



## Gordrin (14 Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen,

hast du die Klasse "Mem" mal angeschaut, was dort mit OS_FILE_SEEK_AV1 gemacht wird? Das höhrt sich an als ob die Klasse Probleme macht, sollte das eine Sigmatek Klasse sein könntest du mal ein Update der Klasse versuchen. Die ldr out of near hatte ich auch schon, leider kann ich nicht sagen was der Grund war, geschweige denn wie ich es behoben habe. 
Jedoch geht meine tendenzielle Empfehlung dahin herauszufinden, was mit der OS_File_Seek_AV1 gemacht wird und diesen Fehler zu beheben.

Gruß Gordrin


----------



## elektromesser (12 Januar 2017)

Hallo SIGMATEK-User,
zum fast-Jahrestag des letzten Beitrags rufe ich hier in den Wald und suche SIGMATEK-User. Gibt es Programmierer, die Projekte übernehmen könnten?

Gruß,
Siegfried


----------



## Wincctia (14 Januar 2017)

Hallo Beisammen, 

ich hätte die Frage was kostet das Engeniering für die Sigmatek SPS den Ungefähr? Das Claas und Screen Packet würde denk ich mal reichen. Finde leider im Internet gar nichts eine Tesversion oder ähnliches wäre auch nicht schlecht. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Tia


----------



## Realtimer (12 April 2017)

Hallo,

nach meinen Informationen sind die Softwarewerkzeuge von Sigmatek kostenlos erhältlich. Einfach einmal beim Vertrieb nachfragen.


----------



## Realtimer (12 April 2017)

Hallo, 

ich mache ab und zu Sigmatek-Projekte. Wenn Interesse besteht, kannst du gerne Kontakt mit mir aufnehmen.

LG


----------

